# Buying an 11 week old puppy vs 8 weeks, what's the size difference?



## M_Michelle (Apr 30, 2008)

I have had a heck of a time finding any golden retriever pups around here that I'm interested in buying (I want a male and I'm being picky about who I buy him from). I have FINALLY found some pups I'm interested in seeing but it's going to be about a 2 hour drive each way for me (which will be worth it I'm sure  ). The only thing is that these pups are 11 weeks old instead of 8 weeks like most I've called about. Is there going to be a huge size difference at this age? It doesn't really matter because if we find one we want we're going to get him, but I do have to admit I'm kind of hoping that he'll still be small enough for me to enjoy the 'puppy' phase for a little bit . Feel free to post any pics you may have of your dogs at that age, I'd love to see them!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

No worries... 11 weeks old is still very much a puppy! Here are some pics of Rookie at 11 weeks.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

About 3 weeks.... hehehehe!

dg


----------



## M_Michelle (Apr 30, 2008)

Ooooh Rookie is SO cute, thanks for sharing! Now I'm even more excited to go check out these puppies tomorrow, lol.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have to agree, that there really is not much difference. You may even be lucky enough that the breeder has started crate training and begun house training. I got my Keeper at 12 weeks of age and she was a sweetheart from day one. 
Good luck in checking out the pups tomorrow. Have all your questions redy and asked before seeing the pup, unless you are that strong willed that you can say no after seeing the pups - I am not:doh:

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie is 10 weeks in these pictures, she just turned 11 weeks today and she might be a little bit bigger but it's hard for me to tell because I see her everyday. I feel like the only difference might be that her color is starting to get a little bit darker ... I need to take some new pictures so I can compare.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I would take an 11 week old puppy over an 8 week old puppy any day. Brains are a bit larger!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I missed the main part of your question - size - sorry. 
A 8 week old pup is anywhere from 8-10 lbs. At 11 weeks I would guess 10 - 14 lbs. That would be my best estimate. Again good luck


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

well I got Tilly at 12 weeks and have always felt that I missed out on those teeny puppy days and when I get my next pup it will be at 8 weeks. Saying that though, the breeders weren't great as she had very little socilaisation, and was out in a run just with her littermates...if your breeder has spent time socialising and housetraining it could be a big benefit!

Tilly was HUGE at 12 weeks so Im guessing she wouldn't have been much smaller the week earlier! She was abnormally huge though, most puppies are probably 10lbs lighter at that age!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, Tilly does look really big! Maddie was 14 pounds at 10 weeks and she feels a few pounds heavier now but I'm not sure an exact weight


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Holy mackerel!! Tilly is only 11 weeks in those pics?!? She was HUGE!! At 10 1/2 weeks Rookie was just 12.5 pounds. At 14 1/2 weeks, he was 21 pounds.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

well in those pics she was 12 weeks old...weighing 29lbs...I think they must have been feeding her 'miracle grow!!'


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Charlie was 12 weeks old when we got him:







[/IMG]


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I would take an 11 week old puppy over an 8 week old puppy any day. Brains are a bit larger!


As are their bladders. Plus they have had more time to become socialized with mom and the other puppies. My favorite age to foster is 14-18 weeks old. Younger than that is too much work! Though I will foster younger, it's just not my preference. And I still get my puppy breath fix!


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I did a bit of reading prior to getting Clover. Several sources stated a pretty convincing case that 8 weeks is about the optimal time to bring a pup home. At 8 weeks, it is mature enough to accept a lot of training. In very general terms and from memory ISTR that around 7 weeks the mom sort of starts pushing the pups away, so they become more independent. But pretty soon after 8 weeks the puppies' personalities develop such that the more dominant ones might boss around the more submissive in the litter, and such.

I also believe several sources said there was a relatively brief stage - maybe from 8-16 weeks or so, at which the pup was amenable to certain types of training, bonding, etc. Since that period was so relatively brief, I didn't wish to forego even a week of it. I pretty much feel that the more attention I can give my dog at the younger age, the more likely I am to end up with the adult dog I want.

Sorry if my thoughts here are expressed unclearly, and I'm sure many will disagree. Like I said, I'm no expert. This is just the general idea I got after quite a bit of reading.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think that it depends on your preference, some breeders hold the dogs back, beacuse they feel their not ready to go out on their own, away from mommy and the litter. I'd go with 8 weks., simply because they have been weaned away from the mother at 5 weeks, and to save the breeder a hassle.

We took Maddie home when she was 6 wks. old, because our uncle breeds labs, and he told my mom at one time that 6 wks. is the best. Now I've learned that 8 wks. is the best time. I don't think it really matters by size, they grow up to be medium sized dogs anyway! JMO.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's Benny at 11 weeks. Still very much a puppy. At this point, I can't pick him up to cuddle any more. That was the main advantage to a younger pup.


----------



## DebsDog (Mar 28, 2008)

I am picking up my puppy at 10.5 weeks. The breeder told me he will be between 15-17 pounds. I was told that the mother typically does not want the pups around her after 9 weeks because of their sharp little teeth. Another week or two with the Mom could not be all bad.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Trace was 12 pounds at 8 weeks
17 pounds at 10.5 weeks
He is still soft and fuzzy....still has puppy breath...still loves to sleep and snuggle.

The biggest thing (to me) is if the breeder has spent time socializing them...exposing them to different sights, sounds, surfaces...given them things to climb on and around...plenty of toys to explore....
If he/she has made an effort to crate train...
If she has continued their vacinations and de-worming...
Then yes...

If they have just been in a kennel run to raise cain...I would walk away (which would be very, very difficult to do....)


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

These puppy pictures are killing me. I'll be picking up my Fargo when he is 10 weeks old, which will be the Sunday of the July 4th weekend. We're having company that week before and I don't want to stress a new puppy with loud noises, strange dogs and a new home. Most of his siblings will be gone by then, so I'm hoping the transition will be smoother.


----------



## teddy128 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I have a similar question about the size difference between 8 and 10 weeks. I'm bringing home our puppy which will be 10weeks old when he arrives.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

There are a couple of threads from the past where members have posted the weights of their dogs at various stages of puppyhood that you may want to try searching. 

We brought our dog Molson home at 16 weeks and he was 28 pounds. Still very puppy like and fluffy  

Congrats on your new pup and I'm looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is one of the threads: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=35831&page=2


----------

